# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  installation iis et demande de mot de passe

## Adren

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer mon serveur iis par le panneau d'administration windows.
Cependant lorsque je souhaite taper l'ip : 10.0.0.1 je dois obligatoirement donner un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe  :8O:  Je ne vois pas lequel rentr etant donn que je suis administrateur de ma machine.

Merci d'avance

----------


## cubitus91

salut je suppose que c est windows XP  avec IIS 5.1.
Tu dois mettre dans les options de scurit de IIS.
Proprits sur le site web => Scurit de rpertoire => Authentification intgr  Windows. 
Cdt

----------


## TheBlue

Bonsoir *cubitus91*

En cherchant encore j'ai trouv ce sujet qui ressemble beaucoup  celui l : IIS me demande mot de passe, mais ce qui m'tonne c'est que personne n'as trouv la solution idale pour rsoudre le problme !!

La dernire fois aprs avoir chosi l'option : "Authentification intgr  Windows. " je me suis rencontr face  ce message d'erreur :




> Erreur de compilation Microsoft VBScript error '800a0401'
> 
> Fin d'instruction attendue
> 
> /iisHelp/common/500-100.asp, line 11
> 
> Dim objASPError, blnErrorWritten, strServername, strServerIP, strRemoteIP Dim strMethod, lngPos, datNow, strQueryString, strURL
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------^
> 
> ...


ce n'est qu'aprs d'avoir dsinstall et rinstall mon serveur IIS que j'ai le serveur a fonctionn ! Mais maintenant aussi par coup d'essai, j'ai ressay la mme chose, et me voil encore face au mme problme  ::?:

----------

